# We passed the CGC last night!



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Woo Hoo !!! Kai passed the AKC Canine Good Citizen test last night!! He did great. We've been working on how we greet other dogs and it really helped us (he had been going through a bit of a butt-head stage).


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations is in order!!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! :toasting:


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you both !


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

congrats to you well done


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! I joined our local German Shepherd Dog Club (Treasure Coast German Shepherd Dog Club) this past December and it has made all the difference - we took an obedience class set up by the club with a trainer (Barbie Keough) who was kind enough to volunteer her time, was unfailingly patient with us (uhh make that me), it was a great experience, I learned so much. I also have to say that I read many, many mosts on this forum - and there's a lot of experienced GSD owners/breeders that have great advice and have helped tremendously with ideas for feeding, training, toys - you name it !!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations: WTG


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is great!!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo hoo, that's great news! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! 

What's next?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Congrats! I still have one that will never get hers. At least not in the foreseeable future!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your kind regards!!  We had so much fun! He enjoys it - I think we'll try to find more advanced obedience classes - maybe some agility - He loved the sheep herding we did a couple of weeks ago - we'll keep trying new things - if he has a good time with it - we'll do it - I like something structured for him at least 1x a week - we both learn a lot and it keeps ME on the straight and narrow LOL.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Right on!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congrats to both of you!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! When Stosh passed the CGC my husband bought a CGC tag for Stoshs and a tshirt for me. I thought it was kind of silly but now when I wear it people ask about it- I think it's good advertising for training. You should get one!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

